# Massey ferguson 135 tractor



## PhilipB (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, any body have an opinion about MASSEY FERGUSON 135 Tractors?
Thanks
Philip B


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Philip B
The massey ferguson 135 diesel was in my opinion the best all round performer In my experience with masseys as a serviceman I have never heard any owner say anything bad about them .
The petrol model is just as good but in my opinion it is more suited to lighter type jobs ,Anyway you would be happy with the 135.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------

